# Cant post picture!



## Marcos Montes (Oct 24, 2007)

Good morning all, I would love to post a picture and ask a question. But when trying to do so, they tell me my quota has been exceeded, and show some photos I have already posted in other threads. I can't quite believe I can only post six photos forever!!! How can I go about this? Thanks. 

Marcos


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Marcos Montes said:


> Good morning all, I would love to post a picture and ask a question. But when trying to do so, they tell me my quota has been exceeded, and show some photos I have already posted in other threads. I can't quite believe I can only post six photos forever!!! How can I go about this? Thanks.
> 
> Marcos


go to user cp on the top left. scroll all the way to the bottom on the left..click on attachments.. then you can start to delet pictures.. to make room for new ones.. also when posting a new picture..make sure it is not over sized.. you can change the size if you need to before you post the pic..


----------



## Marcos Montes (Oct 24, 2007)

thanks! I'll try.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Marcos--Do like I did

Find a 9 year old in your neighbor--they can teach you all you need to know and how to do it.
These kids now-a-days are born with a keyboard in their hands and a Cell phone glued to their ears.
Good Luck


----------



## Marcos Montes (Oct 24, 2007)

True words! Hahahahah


----------

